# سلسلة (اعرف...استفيد) الجزء الاول



## م/عادل حسن (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​سوف نقوم انشاء الله فى هذه السلسلة بعرض المعلومات 
ابتداءا من انظمه التكييف
حساب الاحمال وكذلك الطرق المختلفه للحساب
وتصميم واختيار المنظومه المناسبه وكذلك حسابات الدكت ومواسير التغذيه للفانكويلات وتصميم التشلر واختيار وحدات ahu وممكن نكمل للصحى والحريق انشاء الله بس تسمح لى ظروف العمل


 نتحدث اليوم عن بعض المعلومات الهامه التى يجب على كل مهندس ان يلم بها فى البدايات وهى تعتبر من اهم اساسيات العمل فى مجال التكييف والتبريد وقد أثرت ان تكون هذه المعلومات فى صوره مبسطه يستطيع الجميع الاستفاده منها ولم اتطرق الى التفصيل مستعينا بالله اولا ثم ببعض المراجع والمحاضرات وكذلك مواقع الانترنت


​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 أغسطس 2009)

*نكمل موضوعنا*

​تقسيم أجهزة التكييف المركزية​Classification of Central Air Conditioning Systems​​
نظم تكييف الهواء المركزية (Types of Central Air Conditioning Systems):

1. نظام تكييف هواء مباشر أى تمرير هواء الغرفة على ملفات باردة أو ملفات ساخنة توضع فى مسار الهواء داخل أجهزة التكييف وهذا واضح فى أجهزة تكييف شباك أو الوحدات المنفصلة بمعنى انها انظمة DX.

2. نظام تكييف هواء بنظام الهواء الشامل وفيه يتم إمداد الغرفة المطلوب تكييفها بهواء مكيف بارد أو ساخن بالمعدل المطلوب والشروط المناسبة ويتم إعداد هذا الهواء المكيف فى مكان مركزى بعيداً عن الغرفة كما فى وحدات مناولة الهواء المركزية ودى بنسمع عمتها كتير فى المشاريع او عرفنها كويس .

3. نظام تكييف هواء بنظام الماء الشامل وفيه يتم تكييف هواء الغرفة عن طريق التبادل الحرارى بين هواء الغرفة وماء بارد أو ساخن يجهز فى مكان بعيداً عن الغرفة ثم يمرر هذا الماء فى ملفات داخل الغرف لكى يحدث التبادل الحرارى مع هواء الغرفة كما فى وحدات تكييف الهواء باستخدام الماء كوسيط ناقل للحرارة بين الغرفة ووحدة تبريد أو تسخين الماء.
4. نظام تكييف هواء بنظام الهواء والماء وفيه يتم تكييف الغرفة جزئياً بهواء مكيف ومعد فى مكان مركزى ثم يستكمل تكييف الغرفة بالتبادل الحرارى بين هواء الغرفة والماء البارد أو الساخن المار فى ملفات داخل الغرفة.


----------



## م/مصطفي النجار (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه امعلمات القيمه يارت لو تكمل باهذا الاسلوب وربنا يوفق يارب العالمين نرجو التكمله باسرع وقت


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## Jud (17 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة جميلة مشكور عليها..


----------



## م.وسيم (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود وان شاء الله نكمل معك ونستفيد من خبراتك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخوانى على الردود


----------



## الكركي (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لعمل الخير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (18 أغسطس 2009)

*نظم تكييف الهواء وطرق التحكم*

نظم تكييف الهواء وطرق التحكم 
(Air Conditioning Systems and Control methods)

نظام تكييف هواء شامل (All Air Systems):

فى هذا النظام يستخدم الهواء فقط الذى يكيف إلى درجة الحرارة والرطوبة المطلوبة وذلك بتمريره فى وحدة مناولة الهواء المركزية على ملف تبريد اذا كانت الدورة الصيفية
أو ملف تسخين اذا كانت الدورة الشتوية وذلك قبل دفعه إلى الغرفة بواسطة مروحة الهواء عبر شبكة نقل وتوزيع الهواء(AIR DUCT) ،
وطبعا لازم يدخل على فلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكذلك تحدد نسبه الخلط (الهواء الجديد+ الهواء الراجع)
لماذا ؟؟؟؟ سوف تجدون الاجابه إنشاء الله فى حينها......

ويوضح الشكل التالي نظام تكييف هواء صيفي وفيه يتم تمرير الهواء المكون من جزء من الهواء الراجع والبقية من الهواء الطازج على ملف التبريد لكي يتم تبريده وتكثيف بعض بخار الماء الذي يحتويه الهواء ثم مرور الهواء على فواصل لفصل قطرات الماء من تيار الهواء ثم دفع الهواء إلى الغرفة بواسطة المروحة عبر شبكة مجارى الهواء.











ويوضح شكل (2) نظام هواء شامل تكييف شتوى
وفيه يتم خلط جزء من الهواء الراجع مع الهواء الطازج ثم يمرر الهواء على
1-مرشح لفصل الأتربة والعوالق الأخرى
2-سخان أولى لإضافة بعض من الحرارة المحسوسة للهواء 
3-غرفة ترطيب برش الماء من خلال رشاشات لرفع نسبة الرطوبة للهواء
4-الفواصل لفصل أى قطرات ماء من تيار الهواء 
5-السخان الثانوى لاستكمال إضافة الحرارة المحسوسة للهواء لتعويض الحمل الحرارى
6- مروحة الهواء لدفع الهواء لإلى شبكة توزيع الهواء إلى الغرف،
ويوضح شكل (3) نظام هواء شامل يستخدم تكييف صيفى وشتوى، ففى الشتاء يستخدم السخان الأولى وغرفة الترطيب فى وحدة مناولة الهواء والسخان الثانوى فى الغرفةوبها حاكم لدرجة الحرارة (Thermostat) للتحكم فى مقدار إعادة التسخين فى الغرفة حسب متطلبات الحمل الحرارى، أما فى فصل الصيف يستخدم ملف التبريد لتكييف الهواء من حيث درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة حسب معامل الحرارة المحسوسة للغرفة.







شكل رقم 2​ 





شكل رقم 3​ 

وانشاء الله نستكمل باقى الانظمة فى المشاركات القادمة
وأسألكم الدعاء لى ولكل المسلمين من قلوبكم
والله الموفق​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 أغسطس 2009)

طيت وطاب ممشاك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخوانى على الردود وانشاء الله نكمل


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على الشرح الجميل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad82 قال:


> شكراً على الشرح الجميل


لا شكر على واجب يااخى


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 أغسطس 2009)

*تكمله الانظمة*

 تحدثنا فى المشاركات السابقه عن نظام التكييف المركزى بنظام الهواء الكلى
حيث اشرنا الى ان انظمه التكييف المركزى تنقسم الى 
1-All Air System
2-All Water System
3-Air -Water System


----------



## 000403 (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©








قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294


----------



## م.ابومشاري (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... وزادك من علمه ورزقه....


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 أغسطس 2009)

*تكملة الانظمه*

*نظام تكييف ماء شامل (**All**Water Systems**):*

*فى هذا النظام يتم تبريد أو تسخين الماء في محطة مركزية ثم يتم توزيعه على الغرف المطلوب تكيفها كما هو موضح في الشكل .*

*وتتم التهوية عن طريق فتحات بالشبابيك أو الحوائط او شبكه تهويه مستقلة مصممه لاغراض التهويه فقط.*

*ويؤخذ الحمل الحرارى لهواء التهوية ضمن الحمل الحراري للغرفة؟؟؟؟؟*
*وإنشاء الله هانعرف بس واحده واحده*

*ويتم التبادل الحراري بين الماء وهواء الغرفة باستخدام وحدة ملف مروحة بها الملف**(**Fan Coil Unit**)*
*الذي يمر بداخله الماء البارد أو الساخن ومروحة تعمل على سحب هواء الغرفة وتمريره على الملف ثم على مرشح قبل إعادته للغرفة**.*
*ويوجد صمام ثلاثي الاتجاهات للتحكم فى مرور المياه الساخنة أو الباردة??*
*أو اسمه**3 way** واين يركب *
*على **supply*
*أو على **return** ????????????????*

*ويوجد أيضاً ممر هواء رئيسي للتهوية (نازع الرطوبة) لتخفيض رطوبة الهواء بمروره على ملف ماء بارد لتكثيف بعض من بخار الماء الذى يحمله هواء التهوية.*
*ويمتاز نظام الماء الشامل بانخفاض الحيز المستغل من المبنى بمعدات التكييف ومجارى نقل الهواء*
*وإمكانية التحكم فى درجة حرارة كل غرفة بمفردها عن طريق تشغيل أو إيقاف المروحة بواسطة حاكم لدرجة الحرارة** (**Thermostat**)*
*وكذلك يمكن تزويد المباني التي لم تجهز عند بنائها بأنظمة تكييف بنظام الماء??*
*لماذا:** لأنه لا يحتاج إلا شبكة أنابيب المياه وحيز **أ**قل للتجهيز المبنى ليصبح مبنى مكيف الهواء.*
*واترككم مع الشكل التالى*

*وهو رسمه بسيطه توضح نظام التكييف بنظام الماء الكلى all water system*
*ملحوظه الدوره هنا صيفية وشتوية*
*



*


*ونكمل انشاء الله فى المشاركات القادمه اخر نظام وهو air-water system*

*ملحوظـــــة : الكلام هنا عن الانظمة ليس بالتفصيل ولكنى كما قلت فى البدايه سوف اعرض بشىء من التبسيط *

*علشان نفهم الانظمه ونعرف نفرق بينها وامتى استخدم النظام المعين او انى اشوف النظام اللى عاوز اصممة نظرا لطبيعه المكان ....التكلفه....واشياء اخرى كثيره*

*وبعد ما نخلص الانظمة هانشوف اننا نتكلم عن*
*السيكومترى ودا بشىء من التفصيل*
*وبعدها تصميم وحساب الاحمال الحراريه وذلك باستخدام cltd method او بطريقه TEDT*
والناس هى اللى هاتختار نصمم باى طريقه

واخيرا انا عاوز الاجر 
مش كل واحد لما بيخلص بيعوز اجره
بس اجرى هو انك 
تذكرنى بالدعاء ولو بكلمه طيبة​


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

*تهنئة بحلول شهر رمضان*

اولا احب ان اهنئكم بشهر رمضان الكريم متمنيا من كل قلبى ان يتقبل الله صيامنا وصلانتا وسجودنا وركوعنا






امنوا وارئى
امين 
امين
ثم نكمل اعزائى المهندسين اخر الانظمه وبعدها نبدأ حلقه جديده وهى 
السيكومترى ثم حساب وتصميم الاحمال واختيار الوحدات والنظام المناسب




​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

*تكملة الانظمه*

*نظام تكييف هواء – ماء (**Air-Water**System**)*

*يستخدم هذا النظام كلاً من الهواء والماء وتتم عمليات التسخين أو التبريد لكل من الهواء والماء فى مكان مركزى ثم يوزع كل منهما إلى الأماكن المطلوب تكييفها كما هو موضح فى الشكل .*

*وهذا النظام يستخدم فى تكييف الأماكن التى يكون معظم الحمل الحرارى بها ناتجاً عن الحرارة المحسوسة شرط ألا يتطلب تحكم عالى فى نسبة الرطوبة.*

*ويمتاز هذا النظام بإشغال مساحة صغيرة من المبنى وعدم وجود ضوضاء بالغرفة عند التشغيل وتستخدم المياه الثانوية فى كل غرفة للتحكم فى الحمل الحرارى خلال استخدام وحدة ملف مروحة.*

*



*

الجزء القادم انشاء الله سوف نتحدث على السيكومترى


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (23 أغسطس 2009)

سر إلى ما انت ماضى فيه .ووفقك الله إلى ما فيه خير للإسلام والمسلمين على ما تبزله لنشر علمك.والله ولى التوفيق.أتمنى ان يكون هذا الشرح على فيل مرفع .جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mshmsh (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك ياباشمهندس عادل
نتمني الاستمرار في الموضوع الي النهايه
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم ، معلومات بسيطة وجيدة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخوانى على الردود وانشاء الله
نكمل والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 أغسطس 2009)

رائع ياباشمهندس الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

تم الانتقال الى الجزء الثانى من السلسه 
اضغط على الرابط التالى

الجزء الثانى


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أغسطس 2009)

بوركت للخير وللمزيد من العطاء الدائم


----------



## usamaawad40 (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ياغالي
وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الطيب وكتر الله خيرك


----------



## خالدة نصرت (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Waleed Engr (7 سبتمبر 2009)

م/عادل حسن
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى , ورزقك الجنة ووالديك و بسط لك رزق من عنده وهو القادر عليه سبحانه


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكم اخوانى الكرام على الردود
ووأسأل الله ان 
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا
اللهم توفنا وانت راض عنا


----------



## apo_mosa (4 أكتوبر 2009)

و الله مجهوود اكثر من رائع كلمة مشكور قليلة عليه


----------



## اسامة اشرى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الف ما شاء الله عليك يا هندسة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووو ع الشرح 

أرجو التواصل


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الشرح يا م/ عادل حسن على الشرح الممتاز
بس ممكن ترفع صور للانظمة اللى شرحته 
جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## nofal (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Hasan Kuntar (7 يوليو 2012)

*الصور !؟؟*

الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم 

لكن الصور غير ظاهرة ؟؟!!


----------



## agordat1977 (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


eng - mahmoud قال:


> شكرا على الشرح يا م/ عادل حسن على الشرح الممتاز
> بس ممكن ترفع صور للانظمة اللى شرحته
> جزاك الله كل خير
> ​


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك 

و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

​


----------



## sayed badr (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبقري التكييف (9 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## eng_m_fatah (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس البريماني (1 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك ونسال الله التوفيق والنجاح المتواصل


----------



## pepo78 (10 فبراير 2015)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله بميزان حسناتك
مشكورا*​


----------

